# Bean Shooter Bands From Perry



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Got my Bean Shooter Flat Bands from Perry at A Plus Slingshots. I like them and Perry is very good to deal with.

http://youtu.be/F9OQUe-JHhE


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent video compilation and review!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great Darrell!!! Again, thanks so much!! Amazing shooting!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang! You could probably shoot with an old lady's garter belt. I don't know if those bands are similar to the ones I got with my Cotton Picker's Delight from Perry, but if they are, I shoot real well with them cut long like that too.

When I say "real well", I'm speaking relatively, of course. Not comparing myself to you, Darrell.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya think these bands would be good for
Hunting?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Vid not working, will try later, but if theyre the same as me cotton picker has,then is a great band for large and or heavy amo...and the pouches compliment this too... great job perry, and darrell..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments! The "Bean Shooter Man Bands" are not the same as my red "Cotton Picker" Bands, but they are similar. The BSM bands are cut by me from high quality gum rubber sheet and may have a bit more snap than my red bands, but they are both great and are most certainly strong enough for hunting with the right ammo.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't wait to get my buffalo rock launcher and the Bean shooter band set !


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Does bands look powerful


----------

